# pros y contra de estos bafles



## pachi2009 (Abr 30, 2010)

buenas estoy por hacer unos bafles para graves cuento con dos parlantes de 15" de 250w rms AyK nacionales (argentina) y estoy en la disyuntiva si hago unos frontales o uno de rebote quisiera que me digan los pros y los contra de cada caja. le adjunto los planos de *C*ada uno


----------



## gls2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

De ESOS en particular no te doy opiniones ya que lo desconozco. 

Parlante frontal
Un parlante montado en la forma mas convencional hacia el frente tiene el rendimiento de una caja comun y corriente, es decir ... masomenos la del parlante.
Se puede utilizar para medios.
No agrega coloración al sonido (mas que la de la caja en cuestión).

"De rebote" -- yo la conozco como "folded horn" - bocina de graves...
Hace 2 cosas fundamentalmente.
1. Aumenta la SPL en un rango de frecuencias (para la cual esta diseñada la bocina)
2. Crea un filtro, por lo cual algunas frecuencias son atenuadas y otras aumentadas.

Si necesitas solo para graves, la bocina es mas eficiente, pero no sirve para medios esa bocina. Hay otros tipos de bocinas para medios, en donde el parlante queda expuesto hacia adelante.

Parametros Thiele-Small

Dependiendo de los parámetros de tu parlante tb. eso determina la aplicación.
Generalmente para bocinas se emplean QTS muy bajos 0.20 / 0.30 
Mientras que para una caja Sintonizada (Reflex) se usan de 0.30 hasta 0.45
Mas de 0.45 ya tenes que usarlo en una caja cerrada.

Saludos


----------

